# Chloroharpax modesta



## padkison (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## yen_saw (Apr 23, 2007)

Adult female with ootheca


----------



## jplelito (Apr 29, 2007)

Something like an L4 _C. modesta_ I think, on a _Forsythia_ bloom:


----------

